# Orlando Light Rail



## Caesar La Rock (Jun 8, 2016)

So we have some news about this proposed project. A company in Spain named Globalvia wants to do this project. Just like Brightline it'll be privately funded, costing a good $400 million and construction could start late this year if everything goes smooth.

http://www.wftv.com/news/local/orlando-orange-county-officials-optimistic-about-light-rail/278596656


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes I know that's an old article as that gives some details. Here is a recent article with a video from yesterday.

http://www.wftv.com/news/light-rail-coming-to-orlando_20160607202512/328628664


----------



## jphjaxfl (Jun 9, 2016)

If there is ever a city that needs improved Public Transportation, it's Orlando. As long as the light rail uses private right aways and does not mingle with Orlando's horrible traffic, it would work!


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 9, 2016)

Actually, A LOT of Florida cities could use improved public transit. Wouldn't you agree jph? I lived in Miami, and it's a real mess there.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 9, 2016)

How do Florida's millions of elderly retirees get around with little or no practical public transportation? Do they simply clog the roads with half blind slow reaction drivers?


----------



## jis (Jun 9, 2016)

In the area where I live (Brevard County at the so called Space Coast) there is a significant so called Paratransit network consisting of scheduled or on call service. And like almost everywhere in the US as far as transit goes, it is less adequate than desirable. This is in addition to the local bus network, which is a large network with less than desirable frequency of service.

In the more rural parts of the county where villages are many miles apart, it is still a case of transportation provided by someone you know among your network of friends. Both the paratransit and transit system operates more or less exclusively closer to the shore. A lot of the area between the St. Johns River and I-95 in Brevard County is sparsely populated farmlands and orchards outside the incorporated cities and villages, with no public transit system in place.


----------



## jis (Jun 9, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> Actually, A LOT of Florida cities could use improved public transit. Wouldn't you agree jph? I lived in Miami, and it's a real mess there.


Orlando and suburbs at least has a viable and usable public transit system with a relatively dense bus network. Even that much cannot be said about many smaller cities and towns in Florida.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jun 9, 2016)

Lynx isn't perfect, but they are gradually growing in size and improving service. In August they are introducing another new route to the Bithlo area, which only has one route in that area (past Alafaya Trail that is). As for how people put up with 30-60 minute frequency on many routes, we learn to live with it.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 13, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> How do Florida's millions of elderly retirees get around with little or no practical public transportation? Do they simply clog the roads with half blind slow reaction drivers?


The second choice is my experience.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 14, 2016)

me_little_me said:


> Devil said:
> 
> 
> > How do Florida's millions of elderly retirees get around with little or no practical public transportation? Do they simply clog the roads with half blind slow reaction drivers?
> ...


I don't know about all of the state, but drivers in the Miami area are pretty much the same as New York or New Jersey, with a Latin flair. But maybe there aren't as many retirees in Miami anymore. One of my grandmothers never learned to drive - well she got her license after my grandfather died at my father's insistence - but she never drove, and she lived on the Beach for 20 years and got around fine by bus.


----------

